
SnapChat now takes $0.99 for 3 Replays - _Codemonkeyism
http://blog.snapchat.com/post/129151515055/a-whole-new-way-to-see-yourselfie
======
cheald
Amazing. It's the horrible "buy gold to unlock this artificial constraint!"
gimmick from terrible F2P mobile games, except now they're sellign the another
chance to peek at naughty bits.

They're going to make a _buttload_ of money with this.

~~~
lsaferite
A _breastload_ even.

The artificially limited media of snapchat has never enticed me. If I want to
exchange naughty bits I'll use a secure messenger and own up to my pictures. I
mean, if you don't want people to see them then it's best not to take them,
right? These days it's WAY too easy for your private pictures to become
public.

------
bruceb
For pics/vids which are a max of 10 seconds this works out to $120hr!

From the site: They’re a little pricey — but time is money! ;)

clearly they are.

